# 19 and bulking



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

19. 170bls 5ft 9 been trainin on ofe nt on any cycles let me knw wat u think would like to compet next year first timers get bk to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

welcome to the board


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

what are you asking for in this post :S

welcome to the board...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello mate!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You woulnd'y be classed as a first timer next year mate, you will still be a junior (under 21)

I'm competing as a junior next year so I look forward to seeing you 

GHS


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

hi there:thumb:


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers bud so ad be in the junior class and wat weight does it start from and end at? What u weight at or going for


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Where do you guys compete?


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

This will be my first show am frm liverpool.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

What gym you at lad?


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

wer aba u from?



wrighty2009 said:


> This will be my first show am frm liverpool.


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

C12AIG said:


> What gym you at lad?


what gym u in?


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Only LA Fitness in Allerton. What about you?


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

fitness first lad in aintree moving to total fitness tho


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Isn't there more hardcore gyms round by you? I cba with La Fitness anymore, waitin till September then goin to a better gym.

Can't be bothered workin out listenin to Westlife and not being able to find the right dumbells lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

The junior class is open mate it doesn't matter what you weigh everyone is against each other.

I'm 18 stone right now but I'm still bulking so I'll probly hit 18 stone 7lbs ish before I start to diet down for September.

What show you thinking of doing?

GHS


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

my uncles gym 21


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi mate am just bulking now at 14 stone, maybe all miss next year and go there year after, ur gunna be big wen ur ripped up, might just give it a go see what happins. what weight u lookin on for the shows


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

wrighty2009 said:


> hi mate am just bulking now at 14 stone, maybe all miss next year and go there year after, ur gunna be big wen ur ripped up, might just give it a go see what happins. what weight u lookin on for the shows


 Next year will be my year and I'm hoping to make the British finals. This year will be about gaining the experience of being on stage and going through the whole process of preparing for a show.

This way I will know what to expect next year.

Not sure about contest weight yet but i will loose a lot of water and fat ect so I'd say roughly 14 stone ripped to shreds.

Here is a recent picture of me at just under 18 stone.

But I'm nothing special mate. Do a search for Lewis Breed. He's the current Junior Mr Britiain and is competing again this year


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like you have some serious competition now GHS!


----------



## bsxking1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its not to do with how much weight you can just throw on off season its about the quality of the weight you put on, and never worry about the size of your other contestents its all about the condition, but having both does help


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Con said:


> Sounds like you have some serious competition now GHS!


 The more the merrier mate 

I love it.

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bsxking1 said:


> Its not to do with how much weight you can just throw on off season its about the quality of the weight you put on, and never worry about the size of your other contestents its all about the condition, but having both does help


 Wise words mate. Good first post :thumb:

GHS


----------



## bsxking1 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is my new name lost my other account details, i won the juniours at pompey show last year and its true 2nd and 3rd place were over 14 stone n i was just 12 bang on


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bsxking1 said:


> This is my new name lost my other account details, i won the juniours at pompey show last year and its true 2nd and 3rd place were over 14 stone n i was just 12 bang on


 Condition is the name of the game at the moment mate you're right.

But a conditioned 14 stone lad will always beat a conditioned 12 stone lad.

What was your old user name? Why did you loose it?

You a junior this year?

GHS


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

wrighty2009 said:


> hi mate am just bulking now at 14 stone, maybe all miss next year and go there year after, ur gunna be big wen ur ripped up, might just give it a go see what happins. what weight u lookin on for the shows


I might come up there soon it's in Kenny isn't it?


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yer its in kenny mate. Why dnt u cum upt and we will have a train


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hi and welcome to uk muscle


----------

